# Anemia associated with MDS - how do you code?



## scicchitanoa (May 1, 2009)

Documentation states: *"Anemia associated with MDS"*

How do you code?

A) 285.29 and 238.75
B) 285.9 and 238.75
C) 285.22 and 238.75


----------



## gothgirl44 (May 1, 2009)

*Anemia associated w/MDS*

285.22


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 4, 2009)

ladypool said:


> 285.22



Thanks ladypool! 

Is everyone else here coding 285.22??? I'd like to hear from several others coders out there! 


I have been coding 285.29, but at a recent Audio we were advised to code 285.9. I've always linked the two diagnoses when documentation states "Anemia associated with ______". This morning, I was just informed of a coding clinic that says MDS should be considered as malignant.... which adds to my confusion. If we should be considering MDS as malignant then my instinct would be to code 285.22 as lady pool suggested. However, the audio seminar advised us to code 285.9 - are they suggesting that "associated with" isn't the same is "in"?  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 4, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## abc1099 (May 11, 2009)

We use 285.9 with 238.75


----------

